# studios near Media city



## ps_11 (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

I will be moving to dubai next week and wud b working out of the Dubai Media City. My budget is 80k AED. Can you suggest some locations near by where I can rent out studios/1bhk apartments and what budget should I be ready with?

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

1 beds in Jumeirah Beach Residence - approx 100k


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

now rent went down, so you will be able to find nice place in dubai marina, al barsha, tecom.


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

ps_11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving to dubai next week and wud b working out of the Dubai Media City. My budget is 80k AED. Can you suggest some locations near by where I can rent out studios/1bhk apartments and what budget should I be ready with?
> 
> Thanks


I work in Media City and live in the Marina. It's less than 10mins in the car.
I'm moving again now and am looking at one bed rents for no more than 70K in the Marina.
DEC towers are brand new and there is certainly one beds in there for about this money (although I hear they are having an issue with their lifts at the moment).

I'm hoping to move to JBR - there's a real buzz around there now with all the cafes and restaurants. It's also a stroll to the beach.

Andy


----------

